# Soldier Berates Black Women And Assaults His Wife



## Southernbella. (Jul 22, 2019)

Yikes (NSFW language)


----------



## Kitamita (Jul 22, 2019)

He was out of control! If he is willing to act like this in public imagine what he is like behind closed doors... I fear for her and her child's safety.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jul 22, 2019)

You know he went home and blackened his wife's eye.


----------

